# Modified Layens Hive



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

I've recently gotten the bug for long/horizontal hives. I've built 2 so far. A double deep Langstroth and a modified Layens. You can see my post on the double deep lang here. I won't go into how I got to this point since it is discussed in the other thread. For this hive, I took the standard Layens dimensions and adjusted them to allow for frames that are designed to hold 2 medium langs vertically.









The hive will hold 22 frames amounting to 44 medium langs or some combination of frames and follower/divider boards. It has two front entrances that can be closed independently and has 3 1" holes on either end that can be used as either vents or entrances if needed. With the placement of the entrances, the hive can be used as a single hive or as 2 separate colonies. It is constructed of 2x lumber and is quite heavy. Most everything I build starts off as a 3D model.









The above model turned into this:















Bees were installed on April 13 and they are hastily drawing comb. I'll provide more updates as the season progresses. Questions, comments and constructive criticisms welcomed. Thanks for following along.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Good work.
I could never build such quality.

I have a hunch you will have hard time pressing the Lang frames out of the container frames (say, to extract them).
They will be glued in place dead.
Pretty much assume they will stay in the container forever.

Let me say a heresy..
I consider trying out a compact vertical hive 100% compatible with my own modified Layens hives.
The frame will be as if 1/3 Layens (a short version of Lang medium frame).
There are several use cases for such frame/box.


----------



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

GregV said:


> Good work.
> I could never build such quality.


Hmmm, I'll call BS on that. I've seen some of your work.



> I have a hunch you will have hard time pressing the Lang frames out of the container frames (say, to extract them).
> They will be glued in place dead.
> Pretty much assume they will stay in the container forever.


Wellllll, I may have provided just a wee bit of misinformation. I actually modified the frame from the image I posted just to make it more simple. The gluing together by the bees never occurred to me, but you are probably dead on with that observation. I left off the sides of the container frame and just attached the two medium langs with a top bar and a bottom bar simply to make construction easier. I adjusted the medium frames to account for the missing side bars to maintain proper bee space. Since the top bars touch, I can get away with a straight side bar. I may still have the gluing problem but it will be quite a bit less.

I can already tell I am not going to like the top bars touching. I can't just peak down between the frames when I don't want to do a full inspection like a can with the langs. Oh well, I'll remedy that in due time.



> Let me say a heresy..
> I consider trying out a compact vertical hive 100% compatible with my own modified Layens hives.
> The frame will be as if 1/3 Layens (a short version of Lang medium frame).
> There are several use cases for such frame/box.


I hope you carry through with this. I would be interested in seeing how it comes out.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

WaverlyBees said:


> Hmmm, I'll call BS on that. I've seen some of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal and a great project to follow.
I will post mine, of course.

RE: the touching bars - I regret I did that initially and went into much pain undoing that design (still not 100% undone).


----------



## sunkool (May 26, 2016)

I would be interested in how the orientation of the cells will handle the extractor. The cells would be pointed upwards vs towards the wall of the extractor.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

sunkool said:


> I would be interested in how the orientation of the cells will handle the extractor. The cells would be pointed upwards vs towards the wall of the extractor.


Those marginal differences should not matter. Very slight angles are involved, to worry about.


----------



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

sunkool said:


> I would be interested in how the orientation of the cells will handle the extractor. The cells would be pointed upwards vs towards the wall of the extractor.


I think Greg is correct but I believe worst case scenario the bees will have a little more cleanup to perform. Hopefully, we'll find out in a few months. I don't intend to take much honey off this hive this season, but I'll take a frame or two just to see how 1) the frames come apart  and 2) how well they extract.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This is why people want to modify the Layens frame (and build hives around it) to be compatible with the Langs.
It does not pay to be fancy and 100% custom and incompatible to any other platform (especially to the ubiquitous Langs).

Case in point - I need some frames now and fast.
I have some Lang frames with honey crop 2019 still in them (perfect for the nucs to be made).
I also got a stash of just empty dirty, black and mothy reclaimed frames (also perfect, because reusing these is much easier and faster than the bees drawing new combs - bees take care of the cleanup very well). 
These also include some hated plastic foundation inside, but I ignore the purist urges for now because the combs are already drawn (I would toss the clean plastic foundation out if not pre-built).

Two drill holes; one thick wire cut from a political sign; three zip ties (optionally four); done.
































Also, notice - this rigged up frame is free-standing if needs be.
Technically these frame will stand up right in any container (a computer box, plastic bin, etc etc).
With very minor mods, these frames can stand the deep way or the shallow way (even more flexible).
Honestly, free hanging frames are over-rated IMO.
Again, that "conventional" thinking thing.


----------



## RPA2019 (Oct 7, 2019)

I really like that idea Greg. Those frames could also be used with a super or to place emergency feed over in the winter.


----------



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

Great mod Greg. Thanks for the "how to" idea. When I built the Layens hive a put a split in it from my Mother hive and at the same time put a split from the Mother hive in a deep Langstroth. The Layens hive has exploded with bees whereas the Lang, although growing, is probably half the population of the Layens. Now, I realize there are many factors other than hive type that can and will effect hive growth, but it makes you wonder.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> This is why people want to modify the Layens frame (and build hives around it) to be compatible with the Langs.


And if you don't, then you will do these gymnastics. 
The fun part starts at 25:00
LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnYqwNO6Mag


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2016)

Then comes the circular saw....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Ad-hoc expansion - all I had handy were some Lang frames - so stuck them right in.
No circular saw.


----------

